# New South Alabama Member



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome! RTR


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

dukdukduece said:


> I am now learning how to fly fish.


Great, plenty of help here if needed. Welcome.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

dukdukduece said:


> Hi everyone, my name is John and I live in Geneva, Alabama and located approx. 70 miles from the Gulf Coast. I have fished mostly saltwater for the better part of my 55 years. My dad taught me to fish and my love is flats fishing. Recently sold a 27' Wellcraft and have returned to my roots...bay and flats. I now have a "bare bones" 14' Mckee Craft angler. It has the back platform. I run a 50 hp Mercury. I am using this boat now and plan on restoring this winter. After using a spinning rig for most of my fishing, I am now learning how to fly fish. Having great fun. I mainly fish the bays around PCB and Destin Florida. While our place at PCB is not on the water, I can be launched at West Bay in 20 minutes. Look forward to chatting and using this site. Happy, SAFE 4th to all.


Welcome. I live in Dothan and glad to see some local fellow fly clunkers here


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Yep I'm up around Troy so not too far from you guys


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Sounds like we need a south Alabama meet and greet on the water some day


----------



## dukdukduece (Jun 21, 2018)

Flatbroke426 said:


> Sounds like we need a south Alabama meet and greet on the water some day


I think that would be a great idea. Next 2 weeks sort of full...anytime after that. I'm flexible as to time and place.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

When I was a kid, my parents were in the River Rats and we made that run up from Destin to Geneva on our boat. Good times running the Choctawhatchee River.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Flatbroke426 said:


> Sounds like we need a south Alabama meet and greet on the water some day


Let's do it. There's at least a couple more here that hail from L.A.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Padre said:


> When I was a kid, my parents were in the River Rats and we made that run up from Destin to Geneva on our boat. Good times running the Choctawhatchee River.


I just got back from two day on the Choctawhatchee this weekend. I was the chase boat for 18 Boy Scouts canoeing it. I’m pooped. Lol


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

brianBFD said:


> Let's do it. There's at least a couple more here that hail from L.A.


Sounds great


----------



## dukdukduece (Jun 21, 2018)

Padre said:


> When I was a kid, my parents were in the River Rats and we made that run up from Destin to Geneva on our boat. Good times running the Choctawhatchee River.


Odd that you should mention that. I was just telling someone about those trips just the other day. As a matter of fact...we discussed it at City Council 2 meetings ago. I was very young, but I also made that trip. It was from Geneva to Destin. If my memory serves me correctly we (Genevites) would have a big party the night of your arrival and I believe...our trip down was always for the opening of they Billy Bowlegs festival. Great memories...We still have the River Rats club here. It has changed quite a bit. I am not a member...mostly under 40's. Thanks for reaching out.


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Stick with the fly fishing and don’t get super frustrated with it!! Looking at your guy’s post brings back a lot of memories. I moved to Enterprise back in 1989 and lived in several other cities throughout my 10 year stay in Bama. I live in Corpus Christi now and am addicted to throwing flys at tailing and cruising fish. The possibly of visiting that area is small but possible because I still have a few peeps over there. If I ever get over there, I’ll get in touch and maybe find one of you guys eager to swap the poling platform.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

R-Dub said:


> Stick with the fly fishing and don’t get super frustrated with it!! Looking at your guy’s post brings back a lot of memories. I moved to Enterprise back in 1989 and lived in several other cities throughout my 10 year stay in Bama. I live in Corpus Christi now and am addicted to throwing flys at tailing and cruising fish. The possibly of visiting that area is small but possible because I still have a few peeps over there. If I ever get over there, I’ll get in touch and maybe find one of you guys eager to swap the poling platform.


Come on back. Would be great to meet you


----------



## dukdukduece (Jun 21, 2018)

Flatbroke426 said:


> Come on back. Would be great to meet you


Your on...I will be glad to pole. Fly fishing is getting easier...I have learned to double haul effectively which has made a huge difference. Not many people in this area to get tips from. I'm all self taught. I can't even get basic tackle and gear around here. I have to go to Destin...which isn't all bad. The fishing is also tough. Both are a true art. I'm hooked though. I can't wait to catch my first Red. A bunch of empty trips so far. But you can't beat a day on the water. I love it like I did, or more than, when I was a kid. I am trying to put together a trip around the bend to Tampa and Boca Grande area. I am very excited.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Tell me about it. I just finished a new micro skiff build and had to either run to PC or order off line. I'm originally from the Fl. Keys and was used to being able to buy everything from fiberglass resin to a great weight forward line at the corner quickie mart. Even Panama City is a challenge to find what you need.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Flatbroke426 said:


> Tell me about it. I just finished a new micro skiff build and had to either run to PC or order off line. I'm originally from the Fl. Keys and was used to being able to buy everything from fiberglass resin to a great weight forward line at the corner quickie mart. Even Panama City is a challenge to find what you need.


I live in Destin and I can find most of what I need either in Bass Pro Shop (Believe it or not, the Destin store has a pretty decent fly fishing inventory) or Orvis in Grande Boulevard or Old Florida Outfitters in Watercolor.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

I need to get over that way. Dothan, Al has nothing. Thank goodness I tie my own flies.


----------



## dukdukduece (Jun 21, 2018)

Flatbroke426 said:


> I just got back from two day on the Choctawhatchee this weekend. I was the chase boat for 18 Boy Scouts canoeing it. I’m pooped. Lol


Where did you launch? If you Geneva was not your site maybe I can convince you to visit next time. I am also a backpacker and paddler. We have a beautiful park with both primitive and RV camping. I can comp you guys. Double Bridges Creek and Pea River are great trips also. I just hosted Paddle Florida they camped and left here and went to Ebro. 6 days. 100 paddlers all primitive camped. They had a blast. I am trying to put together a Eco/Enduro Challenge to begin on February 15th to Ebro by boat and back to Geneva on the Coast to Crest Concept Trail. Going to YouTube soon. Great to here you are involved with the Scouts. We have failed as a Community in introducing kids to nature. Happy to see your changing that.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

We launched on 167 and stayed the night at the park there in Geneva and then pulled out the next day at the ramp on highway 2 North of the park was a wild trip.. water was up and screaming.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

we are running the whole river 2 days at a time each year. we started at the head waters and working our waY TO THE COASAT


----------



## dukdukduece (Jun 21, 2018)

Flatbroke426 said:


> we are running the whole river 2 days at a time each year. we started at the head waters and working our waY TO THE COASAT


That is really, really cool. Yes the waters fool a bunch of people. If a few thunderstorms dump water just right we get some fast water. The Paddle Florida group reported that several of their group had trouble. One guy wound up in the hospital in Bonifay overnight. As you well know … water adventures should never be taken lightly. It's just too easy to be safe and respectful.


----------



## Brockles02 (Dec 19, 2018)

RTR!


----------



## Letstalkboats (Mar 26, 2018)

If you guys are still interested in doing a south alabama meet, I am in Fairhope, AL near Mobile. We have a club here called ESFF (Easter Shore Fly Fishers). We meet on the 3rd Thursday of every month at the Bass Pro Shop in Spanish Fort, AL @ 6:30 pm. They let us use their conservation room to hold meetings. In the summer we usually do ~1hr of casting before the meetings and then grab a beer at the bar in the store. Always a good speaker and usually 15-30 members show up. Check out the facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/EasternShoreFlyFishers/

In addition, we meet on the 4th Thursday of every month at the Fairhope Fly Shop to tie flies as a small group (I think 6:30 as well). Usually only about 4-6 people show up for this, but it's good fun as well. Lots of good bars/restaurants in fairhope.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm game.


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

In Mobile, add me to the list


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Count me in too. I'm in Gulf Shores. I'd like to come tie some with you guys in Fairhope also


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

It’s a bit of a drive for us but I’d love to try to make it


----------

